# Our new puppy!



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's been quiet around here since the last of the puppies went home this past weekend, other than the one we kept. We kept Windy, name now Willow, who is out of Razzle by Posh. She's a full sister to Karen Randall's Kodi.

She spent a lot of time in a small expen the first day, and came out in the house with us and the rest of the dogs when she was playful. Now she has the run of the house, falls asleep in a lap to be put back in her sleeping pen, and gets right into everything with the other dogs except she has to eat in a wire crate, because she is VERY food motivated, and doesn't mind getting snapped at trying to steal food out of someone elses bowl.

She goes to a litter box every time, and hasn't had the first "accident". We do have one extra box out in front of the TV.

Just a little while ago, she asked to go outside for the first time. The picture below is from her session outside.

She is a real pleasure, little trouble, and fits right in with the rest of them


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

She does look like Kodi!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great picture and she is a perfet fit !


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww gorgeous! how old is she?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think about 12 weeks. I can't keep up with it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Really beautiful, glad she's thriving!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's awfully cute and definitely Kodi's sister. Glad you and Pam won't be without a puppy in the house this winter. Just think of how lonely you would be
Recently, we've had a thread about fading colors in the Havanese. Do these dogs with black heads ever change to silver or do they retain their black coloring? Also, have any of your all black puppies stayed that black? Just curious.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have had some extreme partis silver where the black was, but never one out of Razzle. Hers always stay black. We haven't had color testing done on the girls, but results are pretty obvious for puppies born before the DNA testing became available.

We have had quite a number of puppies to stay black.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Tom. Hope you and Pam enjoy your new little one.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful little pup!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

She's really cute. More than half of my born black dogs have stayed black and all three of the black partis did. My 1st Havanese silvered but none of her puppies did. It is interesting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They sure do look alike! Here's a photo of Kodi at about the same age:


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

They could almost be identical twins!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, even the patch on their backs is in the same place. How neat is that!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute action picture.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow! What a beauty and crazy how much she looks like Kodi! It sure seems like you kept the perfect pup


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You could set a clock by her. Every morning since the time changed, she wakes up, and asks politely to get up, at 7:22. We put her in a big expen in the room next to our bedroom when she wakes up. Then I get dressed and let the rest of the dogs out. She can see where I'm getting dressed. The past two mornings she barked while I was getting dressed. This morning she just watched wagging her tail until Pam picked her up to take her in the house. As is typical, she loves knowing what the routine is. She jumps into her crate when it's time for bed now and waits quietly for us to get ready and get in bed.

The only little difference in hers and Kodi's coloring is that she is a Black and Tan. She has the little tan eyebrows, but they are tiny, and you have to almost look for them.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

love her name! She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Tom King;454006. Then I get dressed and let the rest of the dogs out. She can see where I'm getting dressed. The past two mornings she barked while I was getting dressed. This morning she just watched wagging her tail until Pam [U said:


> picked her up to take her in the house[/U].


_Uh, Tom, why does it sound like you are getting dressed outside?_


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, she sure looks like a pretty girl!!! Will you be able to breed her to Brio? since they are first cousins?



Beau's mom said:


> _Uh, Tom, why does it sound like you are getting dressed outside?_


He is an outdoors man! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice girl, Tom.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

She's beautiful and really does look like Kodi's doppleganger!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Carefulove said:


> Wow, she sure looks like a pretty girl!!! Will you be able to breed her to Brio? since they are first cousins?
> 
> They're both too young to even start their health testing yet, so we haven't even figured COI's. She has to be 2 before she will be bred, have met all our criteria, and pass all her health testing. We do bring in outside blood every so often.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Beau's mom said:


> _Uh, Tom, why does it sound like you are getting dressed outside?_


I lay my clothes out so I can get dressed quickly in the morning to let all the dogs out of their crates in the dogroom. It's all inside, but where I dress is in view of the room beside our bedroom where there is a big puppy expen. It's just habit from when we have a litter of puppies out there. I can distract them while I'm dressing, so Pam can clean the boxes up without them jumping all in the mess in the litter boxes. It can be a mad scramble here in the mornings sometimes. Since all the other puppies have left, it's much more simple, and not in such a big hurry.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have her well trained and at such a young age. That's why getting one of the Starborn puppies is such a great thing. You certainly give them a god start in life.

Why do you bring in outside blood, Tom, when you state that you have developed a "clean line"? Wouldn't that be introducing an unknown factor after knowing what you've been getting with your own line?  Sorry if I sound dumb, but I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We don't frequently bring in an outside line, but we don't want our COI getting too high regardless. For instance, Blanchi's sire was an outside stud, even though he is pretty closely related to Posh's sire, he had enough generations apart to hold the COI down.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Just went online to read about COI. I won't pretend that I understand all of it, but found it interesting. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of my assignments for the weekend is to figure the COI on Nike and Brio, so I may do Willow's too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just figured the COI for a breeding between Brio and Nike-5 generations back, and the results are 14.453.... It's recommended generally to stay below 15% so we were very pleased with being just less, since we know all the dogs on the pedigree(most personally, but some through their owners) and they are all healthy or have lived long lives. Earliest death for one was 15, some 16, and 17.

Brio and Willow would be a very similar COI, but probably a little less-without figuring it yet. We are a long ways away from planning Willow's future, but are getting closer to plans for Nike.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that's all mind boggling, but you sure have had enough practice. What about Jefe? Is he in your breeding future? Sorry for all the questions, Tom. Maybe we should have done this all through PMs u less others are interested.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> You could set a clock by her. Every morning since the time changed, she wakes up, and asks politely to get up, at 7:22. We put her in a big expen in the room next to our bedroom when she wakes up. Then I get dressed and let the rest of the dogs out. She can see where I'm getting dressed. The past two mornings she barked while I was getting dressed. This morning she just watched wagging her tail until Pam picked her up to take her in the house. As is typical, she loves knowing what the routine is. She jumps into her crate when it's time for bed now and waits quietly for us to get ready and get in bed.
> 
> The only little difference in hers and Kodi's coloring is that she is a Black and Tan. She has the little tan eyebrows, but they are tiny, and you have to almost look for them.


Oh, I love eyebrows!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I just figured the COI for a breeding between Brio and Nike-5 generations back, and the results are 14.453.... It's recommended generally to stay below 15% so we were very pleased with being just less, since we know all the dogs on the pedigree(most personally, but some through their owners) and they are all healthy or have lived long lives. Earliest death for one was 15, some 16, and 17.
> 
> Brio and Willow would be a very similar COI, but probably a little less-without figuring it yet. We are a long ways away from planning Willow's future, but are getting closer to plans for Nike.


I was hoping Nike would be a "workin' girl" for a while!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I just figured the COI for a breeding between Brio and Nike-5 generations back, and the results are 14.453.... It's recommended generally to stay below 15% so we were very pleased with being just less, since we know all the dogs on the pedigree(most personally, but some through their owners) and they are all healthy or have lived long lives. Earliest death for one was 15, some 16, and 17.
> 
> Brio and Willow would be a very similar COI, but probably a little less-without figuring it yet. We are a long ways away from planning Willow's future, but are getting closer to plans for Nike.


Brio and Nike will probably produce beautiful Pups!
I figure they are too young (even Brio), since he has to pass all his health testing first.

I told the boys yesterday about you keeping a new Pup and they looked at me and asked at the same time..."Are WE getting another Puppy from Tom?" ound:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> _Uh, Tom, why does it sound like you are getting dressed outside?_


Thats funny....I was wondering the same thing!!! Pam sounds like such a nice lady but why does she make you get dressed outside?


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Tom King said:


> I lay my clothes out so I can get dressed quickly in the morning to let all the dogs out of their crates in the dogroom. It's all inside, but where I dress is in view of the room beside our bedroom where there is a big puppy expen. It's just habit from when we have a litter of puppies out there. I can distract them while I'm dressing, so Pam can clean the boxes up without them jumping all in the mess in the litter boxes. It can be a mad scramble here in the mornings sometimes. Since all the other puppies have left, it's much more simple, and not in such a big hurry.


Sorry, I feel like an idiot...didnt read through to the end. You always seem to do everything right with your pups


----------

